
Predictions made by Ray Kurzweil - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictions_made_by_Ray_Kurzweil#Future_predictions
======
ejlangev
He doesn't seem to have done well on a lot of these predictions. These are
slated to happen in the early 2000s:

> Translating telephones allow people to speak to each other in different
> languages.

This is sort of possible, but not fluently really.

> Machines designed to transcribe speech into computer text allow deaf people
> to understand spoken words.

This one basically exists.

> Exoskeletal, robotic leg prostheses allow the paraplegic to walk.

I think there are some prototypes of this type of stuff but nothing in
widespread use.

> Telephone calls are routinely screened by intelligent answering machines
> that ask questions to determine the call's nature and priority.

Not really, we have IVRs but they are in no sense "smart"

> "Cybernetic chauffeurs" can drive cars for humans and can be retrofitted
> into existing cars. They work by communicating with other vehicles and with
> sensors embedded along the roads.

Not even close

Seems like Ray Kurzweil might not be the best predictor of what is actually
going to happen in the future. Seems like a bit of a snake oil salesman to me.

